# Mount Snow 3-21-2016



## loafer89 (Mar 21, 2016)

Area Skied: Mount Snow, Vermont

Date Skied: March 19th, 2016 from 8:00am- 12:30pm

Surface Conditions: Machine made powder, packed powder, frozen granular.

Weather: Sunny and cold, temperature 20-30F.

My son and I skied at Mount Snow on Saturday and enjoyed the new manmade snow on Cascade/Canyon and Long John.

Launch Pad snowmaking:






Canyon:














The snow cannon put down around 6-18" of new snow on Cascade:









Grand Summit Express:






Ridge was groomed granular with full trail width:





Lodge:









Long John with packed powder:





Mount Snow:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2016)

Doesn't look very crowded.  Hoping the weather this week doesn't ruin it and i can sneak in a trip on Saturday.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 21, 2016)

The Bluebird Express had a 5-10 minute wait at times, all other lifts where ski on.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 21, 2016)

I was lapping the singles line of the Bluebird for all 20 of the runs I took on Saturday from opening bell until I quit at about 2 (less lunch with my kids from about 11:30 until 12:15ish) and literally had at most 4 people in front of me in the singles line all day, and more often than not I just skied right on up the the "pairing up point" with nobody in front of me.

It was a quite Saturday, and from what I heard an even quieter Sunday on the Main Mountain (I was over at the base of Inferno over at Carinthia Sunday from 8:30 until 3:30 watching my kids race all day, so I saw way more Carinthia on Sunday than I probably have cumulatively all season long.  Nitro Quad never had more than 2 or 3 groups in each queue lane all day long.

Mount Snow should be all set to make it to Sunday April 3rd unless it suddenly becomes 65 degrees for a week straight.  There's a good deal of snow on the main core trails

I rode up the Bluebird on Saturday with probably a dozen people who had bought their Peal passes for the first time and were thrilled to see the commitment to snowmaking


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 21, 2016)

I made it over to the Northface for a run down Fallen Timbers which was a one and done for me. The grooming was not as good as two weeks ago when I last skied it. It was definitely "firm" granular snow.

I ended up purchasing Peak Passes for my son and I so Mount Snow looks to be home for most of our skiing next year. Snowmaking on 3/5 and 3/19 helped sway my opinion to buy the passes.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 21, 2016)

Should be impressive when West Lake comes on line next year. Going to be good value on those passes...


----------



## drjeff (Mar 21, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> Should be impressive when West Lake comes on line next year. Going to be good value on those passes...



The really impressive stuff will start in the '17-'18 season when as I understand it the snowmaking expansion will begin!

Next season, as I'm pretty sure I heard it said at the passholders meeting a few weeks ago, will bring West Lake online with basically 10 times the water storage capacity and twice the pumping capacity. No small thing by any means!!!

The season after that is when new snowmaking pipe should begin to be placed on trails that have never had snowmaking on them before!


----------



## jaysunn (Mar 21, 2016)

Wow that last pic really shows the lack of natural in NE, they look like they did a great job keeping up the trails they could.  Nice pics.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 21, 2016)

jaysunn said:


> Wow that last pic really shows the lack of natural in NE, they look like they did a great job keeping up the trails they could.  Nice pics.



The mountain did have a little bit natural cover, it just melted out in the last two weeks:

3/5/16:


----------

